# Indian almond leaves



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

m fish's fin is torn, and it's not healing, i have heard that Indian Almond leaves will be a good cure. Is it really that useful or its just a placebo?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try some melafix..great stuff...but torn fins take a little while to heal ; so be patient.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Yes, I agree. Melafix will work but you have to use it for 7 days and take the carbon out.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Do Not use Melafix on Bettas. It is very toxic to them. If you have to you'll want to delute it first. Also IAL are great for Bettas and all fish.

Information about Melafix and Bettas

Melafix is dangerously toxic to Bettas so I beg of you that any of you who are now treating your Bettas with Melafix do an immediate 90% water change and watch for signs of floating, acting unconcious, or dopey.* This has caused deaths in Bettas or other Labyrinth fishes.* Melafix is a great medication for all fishes having nothing but gill breathing systems, but for some reason causes a death by overdosage at normal levels when given to fish with Labyrinth organs.* Please begin immediately to use Bettafix in its place for all tanks of under 10 gallons and while I would cut the dosage considerably it is said that Melafix is still safe for 10 gallons and above.* We are talking perhaps no more than 1/4 dosage strength and then constant supervision of fish for adverse effects.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Is it true that Indian almond leaves prevent and cure diseases in aquariums? 
Indian almond leaves are rich in compounds produces by the tree to protect itself against bacteria, fungi and similar organisms. Because of this, it has been speculated that adding Indian almond leaves to an aquarium will decrease the risk of disease in the tank or even help fish. As far as I know, no one has yet carried out any scientific study to verify this claim. Compounds found in Indian almond leaves have however been researched for their potential health benefits for the human body. Quercetin, a type of flavonoid found in Indian almond leaves, is for instance considered anti-inflammatory and has antioxidant properties1 , while several other flavonoids present in these leaves – such as kaempferol – decrease the risk of developing certain types of cancer.[2 ][3 ]

Fish kept in an environment that mimic its natural habitat tend to grow stronger and heartier, i.e. more apt at fending off malicious microorganisms. As an aquarists, it is therefore difficult to determine if Indian almond leaves actually cures and prevent disease by killing of bacteria and fungi, or if it is simply a question of the leaves boosting the fish’s own immune system by providing it with an ideal water quality when it comes to pH-value, tannins, etc. 

Natural hiding spots and infusoria supply 
Using Indian almond leaves is not just about chemistry. You may think leaf litter looks ugly, but for a long row of fishes it feels just like home. Leaves and leaf litter makes the environment more natural. Bottom dwelling fish love to hide among sunken leaves, while surface and mid-water dwellers like the sense of security offered by floating leaves. Indian almond leaves are also nice for fish and invertebrates to nibble on between meals, and the leaves serve as home and food for infusoria.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

BettaFix by Aquarium Pharmesuticals. My betta had a similar problem, and it worked. You can only use it for a week though.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Between Melafix and stress coat I've lost about 6 fish before discovering the problem so either don't use or use extreme caution!! On a side note: I had read a question on IAL and Oak leaves. I couldn't find anything on oak leaves so I experimented. After making oak leaf tea and adding it to my spawning tanks I went from raising 12 fry to adults last year to having over 700 10 day old to 8 month olds this year. Most of my males no longer eat the eggs and fry and the fry don't die off after a few days. The oak tea has a PH of 5.8 to 6.2 approximately and my water is 8.2 out of the tap. I mix it 4 to 1, one being the tea. It makes the water brown like Black Water treatment and adds tannins and minerals and the like to the water that's good for the fish. I refuse to (BUY) something like IAL when I have an Oak tree 6 feet off my back door.


----------

